# Michael Jackson for kids on MS paint



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

get joy!
Avni Alsancak


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Great likeness!


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

thank you!Sweet Susan.


----------

